

Ask HN: Why is Linkedin such a low quality? - Leander_B

It is supposed to be a professional network, but the quality is lower then my facebook feed.<p>Meaning the &#x27;Pulse&#x27; which shares outdated or irrelevant (x tips to y) stories, updates, the timeline which is filled with absolutely useless&#x2F;annoying content. The groups who are owned are taken over by recruiters&#x2F;spam.<p>I guess its only real power is to be connected with (previous) colleagues and to see what they&#x27;re up to. And ofcourse the job postings for companies (although I would never look for a job starting on Linkedin..)<p>Am I the only one?
======
pixelmade
I use LinkedIn's news feed to build my personal brand among my connections,
and to keep my face in front of some connections with the power to hire me. In
general, the news feed is full of boring articles, but that's simply because
the people posting them are trying to reinforce their brand image of "boring".

I've been sharing 1 article a day for the past 6 months, in addition to
responding to group questions. Since my objective is branding, it's not easy
to quantify results. But anecdotally, some contacts have mentioned to me that
they enjoy what I've been sharing.

~~~
brianmcc
Be genuinely interested to hear what others think about this. I have contacts
who do this (often sharing links) and it makes me cringe - I'm quite capable
of discovering my own news - and I find it a bit too attention-seeking. I tend
to hide such people. But, I am a grumpy old man these days :-)

I would find original content, infrequently posted and of decent quality, much
more impressive.

I guess like so many other things this can be done well, or done badly, and
there's a skill in doing it well.

------
kohanz
No, you are not.

In fact, this excellent column [1] states this viewpoint (and some reasons
behind the problem) better than I ever could.

[1] www.thebaffler.com/past/all_linkedin_with_nowhere_to_go

------
lauradhamilton
As far as I can see they don't seem to have a good algorithm to distinguish
viral content and quality articles from spam.

I think that's the crux of the issue.

------
pouetpouet
I just ditched my account. It's overrated. It doesn't provide much value to me
whilst bringing the same problems as Facebook.

